# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Drukkend, beklemmend gevoel op borst, moeite met ademhalen, vermoeidheid

## tiktakboom

Beste,

Ik heb hier al ruimte 1.5 jaar last van. (zie topic titel)

Vaak heb ik gehele dag moeite met ademen, tijdens het slapen nog meer moeite. Sommige dagen heb ik meer last van dan op andere dagen. Ik heb het idee dat ik ook erg zachtjes adem(oppervlakkig).

Voor de rest heb ik vaak een beklemmend gevoel op mijn borst en ben elke dag vermoeid vooral na inspanning word het nog erger.

Bloedonderzoek heb ik al 2x gedaan maar daaruit is niks gekomen.

----------

